# New member here ..



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey everyone :smile2:

I just joined this forum. 

Like most relationships there's a good side and bad side to mine though I don't feel comfortable sharing the details or " dirty laundry " at the moment I am seeing how there are others with my same concerns. 

I've been with my boyfriend for about 12 years and we have two beautiful little ones. We both work long hours to go home to be Mom and Dad so it's taken it's toll on us being significant others , best friends and lovers  

I hope to learn from everyone here and hopefully be of help to others as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

It sounds like you two are in a slump and it's time for a change for the positive. There are two books that I think would help you, "Love Busters" and "His Needs, Her Needs".


----------

